# Skagernsee in Südschweden



## dark (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Da mir die Boardsuche keinen einzigen Treffer auf Skagern oder Skagernsee brachte, versuch ichs halt mit einem Tread #c

War jemand schon mal am Skagernsee oder hat sonst irgendwelche allgemeinen Tipps für mich? 

(Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Schleie, Rotaugen (immer vorausgesetzt, es gibt die da... auch andere Fische sind gerne gesehen).

Grüsse

Dark


----------



## abborre (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skagernsee in Südschweden*

Es gibt nur wenige Gewässer in Schweden die ich  NICHT empfehlen würde; der Skagern ist einer von denen!
Riesengroß, kaum Strukturen unter Wasser; ein Eiszeitloch gefüllt mit Wasser. Schwer zu beangeln! Boot ein MUß (schleppen)!!!
Zander  nada, Hecht und Barsch ja, Weißfische auch.
Das Beste ist das Eisangeln im Winter auf Lake (Quappe); da hats enorme Größen drin von diesen Laichräubern.

PS
Lachse hat`s da wohl noch ein paar drin aus Besatzmaßnahmen. Vor einigen Jahren gab es mal einige Schleppwettbewerbe (Skagern Open); die sind aber schnell wieder eingestellt worden mangels zufrieden stellender Fangergebnisse.


----------



## dark (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skagernsee in Südschweden*

Aborre, du machst mir ja echt Mut! :q Jedenfalls Danke für die rasche Antwort. Hmm... scheint so, als müsste ich mir andere Beschäftigungen als Angeln suchen. Schade! (Bin alles andere als ein Angelprofi und wenn der See sooo schwierig ist, werde ich wohl nix fangen da). 

Naja, wenn gar nix läuft, dann könnte ich mir auch einen kleineren See suchen, wird doch sicher in der Umgebung irgendetwas geben... *hoff*


----------



## abborre (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skagernsee in Südschweden*

Das "Mann" nichts fangen habe ich nicht geschrieben, nur das es sicher "einfachere" Seen gibt.
Rein ins Boot, 2/3 Ruten mit Wobbler (Lauftiefe etwa 2 - 6 m) raus und versuchen.
Meine Favoriten für solche Fälle: Rapala Taildancer ca. 7 cm für Barsch (läuft so bei 3/4 m) und nen schöner Shad Rap in ca. 12 cm für Hecht (läuft bei 2 m), vielleicht noch ein Bomber Tiefläufer für die Kategorie um 6 m, das wars. 
Wenn andere Angler da sind, an denen orientieren.
Fernglas ist ein MUß, das gehört zur Ausrüstung wenn man einen unbekannten See angeht. Früh raus und viel gucken; in den Sommerferien angeln viele Schweden sehr früh morgens, ebenso spät abends und nachts!!!. Wer da zur falschen Zeit übers Wasser guckt, wird keine Angler sehen, obwohl "Sie" da waren oder spät kommen!!!!
Wer nicht bereit ist zu probieren, dem bleibt auch der Erfolg versagt.
Bei Olssons Fiskeshop in Mariestad wirst du sicher auch geholfen (frei nach Verena Feldbusch).
Wenn du kein Material hast, würde ich auch zu Hause nichts kaufen, sondern mir in Schweden im Angelladen fängige Saisonfarben empfehlen lassen.
Skitt Fiske


----------



## dark (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skagernsee in Südschweden*

Vom Schleppen habe ich noch keine grosse Ahnung, (wird das erste Mal sein, dass ich das probieren kann (mit Ruderboot), bin für gewöhnlich ein "Uferangler"). Werde auf jeden Fall deine Tipps bezüglich Wobbler und Einheimische beherzigen und auch Olssons Fiskeshop in Mariestad ist notiert. #6 Vielen Dank!


abborre schrieb:


> Wer nicht bereit ist zu probieren, dem bleibt auch der Erfolg versagt.



Sehe ich genau so.

Gruss

Dark


----------



## tonic0212 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Skagernsee in Südschweden*

hey leute,

fahre nächste woche auch zum skagern und habe gerade mit erschrecken die beiträge gelesen.

geht da vom ufer aus wirklich gar nichts??? 
(von wegen Boot ein muß)

LG Tim


----------



## dark (21. August 2010)

*AW: Skagernsee in Südschweden*

Hallo Tim

Ist schon eine Weile her, dass ich da war (und ich sehe erst jetzt, dass ich da nach meinem Urlaub gar keinen Bericht abgab |kopfkrat Naja, wäre von uns blutigen Anfängern sowieso nicht viel von Fisch drin gestanden.) 

Also zumindest bei unserer Truppe ging vom Ufer aus gar nichts (vom Boot her nicht viel, aber doch immerhin etwas: Sprich 3 Hechte und einige Barsche - in zwei Wochen).

Problematisch war bei uns, dass das Ufer von grossen Steinen gesäumt war, d.h. Hänger waren an der Tagesordnung (auch mit Gummifischen und Twistern). Mit dem Boot konnten wir die meisten noch lösen, aber vom Ufer aus, wars oft nicht möglich.

Würde dir wirklich ein Boot, wenn möglich motorisiert, empfehlen - und dazu unbedingt ein Echolot! Wir hatten nur Ruderboote und kein Echolot. Wir sind auf dem Skagern rumgekurvt, hatten keine Ahnung wie es unter dem Boot aussieht und so war es verdammt schwer, was zu fangen. Würde ich nochmals an den Skagern fahren, dann nur noch mit Echo (falls mieten nicht geht, notfalls sogar ein günstiges kaufen). 

Wobei sich das gesagte auf die Zielfisch Hecht bezieht. Wenn du Stippen oder Grundangeln willst, das ist möglich (letzteres war wegen der Hänger am Sandstrand, trotzdem konnten wir so unsere Weissfische fangen. Unser Vermieter meinte sogar, beim Grundangeln mit Wurm direkt beim Haus (bei den "Hängersteinen") sei kurz vor unserem Urlaub ein Wels gefangen worden. Könnte sein, dass er Wels und Quappe miteinander verwechselt hat.

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen. Jedenfalls kann ich unterschreiben, was Abbore schon schrieb. Es stimmt alles haargenau (und wir dachten damals als wir auf dem Skagern oft an seine Worte! |rolleyes)

Dark


----------



## tonic0212 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Skagernsee in Südschweden*

Hallo Dark,

vielen herzlichen Dank für die ausführlichen Informationen.

Boot und Navi ist organisiert..|supergri und am 27. gehts los. "freu"

Habt ihr einheimische Angler gesehen an denen man sich hätte orientieren können?

Und habt ihr evtl. auch andere (kleinere) im Umkreis liegende Seen ausprobiert? 

Gruß Tim


----------



## dark (25. August 2010)

*AW: Skagernsee in Südschweden*

Hey Tim,

Leider haben wir ausser dem Skagern keine anderen Seen befischt. Einen halben Tag waren wir noch am Flüsschen mit dem Namen Gulspang (mit einem Kringel über dem "a"). Dieses mündet in den Skagern. Haben dort gestippt. Hat ein paar schöne Rotaugen und Barsche gegeben (keine Riesen, aber hübsch). Auf Blinker und Wobbler hat dort leider nichts gebissen.

Jetzt zu den anderen Anglern.
Gesehen habe ich in den zwei Wochen nur zwei andere Angler (jedenfalls erinnere ich mich jetzt nur noch an die zwei):

Nr. 1 hatte eine Yacht (jedenfalls ein grösseres Motorboot), X Ruten draussen (Schleppausrüstung - kannte sowas bisher nur von "Guiding"-Werbefotos) und fuhr damit regelmässig ziemlich weit draussen auf dem See rum (viel zu weit vom Ufer für unser kleines Ruderboot). Mir schien immer, dass der ein zu hohes Tempo für Hecht drauf hätte.|kopfkrat Dachte damals, der schleppt wohl auf die Binnenlachse des Skagern. Kann mich aber auch irren und der suchte tatsächlich grosse Freiwasserhechte...

Nr. 2 sass manchmal in seinem Boot vor dem Schilfufer unserer "Hausbucht" (war eine ca. 1km breite Buch ziemlich nah unseres Hauses) und probierte es mit Köderfisch an Posenmontage. 

Konnte aber bei beiden nicht sehen, dass die mal was rausgezogen hätten. Konnte aber auch nicht alles sehen #c.

Super, dass du Boot und Navi organisieren konntest :m

Wünsch dir viele und grosse Fische aus dem Skagern! |supergri

Grüsse

Dark


----------



## lille pojken (26. August 2010)

*AW: Skagernsee in Südschweden*

Hejsan

Na der Skagen ist wohl das Zander Gewässer schlecht hin dieses ja,was da einige Team´s ins Boot gehold haben ist schon erstaunlich!!!

Wohl nicht die riesen aber alles gute Mattfisk schau doch mal auch diese seite vom Team RINI http://teamrini.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2010-08-08T17%3A33%3A00%2B02%3A00&max-results=7

Da findest du auch einen link von dem See wo man karten bekommen kan und was alles bestezt worde die letzten Jahre!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Lenkers (26. August 2010)

*AW: Skagernsee in Südschweden*

Jaha Lille Pojken,
wer weiß, der kann ... (tala man på tyska)


----------



## dark (27. August 2010)

*AW: Skagernsee in Südschweden*

Hehe, ja, die auf der Webseite fangen wirklich gut. :m Die haben aber sicherlich auch viel Erfahrung, gute Gewässerkenntnis und wohl auch die richtige Ausrüstung (GPS, Echolot, gutes Boot). Wir waren absolute Anfänger... 

Jedenfalls gut zu wissen, dass man auch schöne Zander im Skagern fangen kann.

Grüsse

Dark


----------



## lille pojken (27. August 2010)

*AW: Skagernsee in Südschweden*

Hejsan

Es sind auch sehr viele dieses Jahr das erste mal dort gefahren(geschleppt)und sehr viele Zander bekommen!!!

Das AundO ist nun mal die geschwindigkeit beim schleppen,und dieses bei Zander noch wichtiger als wie beim Hecht,Mefo oder gar Lachs!!!!
bei meinen fahrten habe ich die besten ergebnisse bei 0,8-1,3 knoten gehabt,was sehr gewöhnungsbedueftig war zu anfang!!!!

Dan scheint es aber in ganz Schweden ein recht gutes Zanderjahr zu sein den es spielte fast keine rolle in welchem See gefischt wurde es gab immer Zander,nur die grösse der fische war oft sehr unterschiedlich!!!!

Mein persönlich besster see fuer grössere Zander ist der Ivösjön in Bromöllar,ehr weniger fisch aber wen sehr sehr gute,Finasjön bei Hässleholm sehr viel fisch aber eher kleiner und dan noch der Ringsjö bei Höörby alleine duch den grossen besatz (weil berufsfischer) sehr viel fisch aber auch nicht wirklich gross!!!!

und wer bei googel.se mal Gös eingibt wird auch viele seiten finden wo auch eine Uebersetzung fuer Deutsch bei ist!!!!

MvH Lars


----------

